# Where Can I find This Product?



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking for a three prong female electrical plug similar to the one shown in the below picture, but I cannot seem to find it anywhere here in PI. I tried contacting Eagle Electric directly (they actually helped me out with some weather proof boxes and covers) but their sales rep told me that they don't carry the three prong version, and they only have the two prong ungrounded version. I can find the male version all over the place, but no one seems to have the female plug. 

I want to get about three or four of these things, because I want to have easy way to disconnect my television and a few other appliances during the start of a lightning storm ( I once lost a cable box because I didn't unplug it during a lightning storm). As it is right now, I've got my television plugged into a receptacle which is deep behind a heavy piece of furniture. (same for my cable box, router, and DVD player). My plan is to make a couple of short extension cords about one or two meters in length, and then plug that into the wall, and plug power strip into that for easy disconnection. 

I know that they sell extension cords over here, but most of them are made with 1.25 mm wire, and I'd really like to make my own using a heavier gauge wire.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Maxx62

What good is the 3 prong version there? Here in the states we have 2 hots and a ground for 220. I believe there they use only 1 hot and common ground for 220. Also those plugs you are showing are for 110 v. They will have 1 hot, 1 common ground/neutral and the direct ground. 

Why don't you buy surge protector and plug the electronics into it?

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> I'm looking for a three prong female electrical plug similar to the one shown in the below picture, but I cannot seem to find it anywhere here in PI. I tried contacting Eagle Electric directly (they actually helped me out with some weather proof boxes and covers) but their sales rep told me that they don't carry the three prong version, and they only have the two prong ungrounded version. I can find the male version all over the place, but no one seems to have the female plug.
> 
> I want to get about three or four of these things, because I want to have easy way to disconnect my television and a few other appliances during the start of a lightning storm ( I once lost a cable box because I didn't unplug it during a lightning storm). As it is right now, I've got my television plugged into a receptacle which is deep behind a heavy piece of furniture. (same for my cable box, router, and DVD player). My plan is to make a couple of short extension cords about one or two meters in length, and then plug that into the wall, and plug power strip into that for easy disconnection.
> 
> ...


Some of the local Mom & Pop hardware stores carry them.
Also visit Ace/Truevalue Hardware at a local mall.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Some of the local Mom & Pop hardware stores carry them.
> Also visit Ace/Truevalue Hardware at a local mall.


Been to all the retail establishments, but all they have is the three prong male plug, but not the female plug. I figured that there might be a wholesaler up north in Luzon somewhere? if I can find a wholesaler, I have a retailer in my area who will order for me.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey maxx

where you going to plug them in at? I am trying to figure out what you are doing. I don't understand why you don't buy surge protectors for the electronics.


art


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Maxx62
> 
> What good is the 3 prong version there? Here in the states we have 2 hots and a ground for 220. I believe there they use only 1 hot and common ground for 220. Also those plugs you are showing are for 110 v. They will have 1 hot, 1 common ground/neutral and the direct ground.
> 
> ...


That's true, back in the states the 220v used to power clothes dryers and cooking ranges uses two hot legs of 110v and one neutral to give 220v. However, over here in the PI the situation with household current is different, and over here (at least in my area) we have one hot line that is 220v and a neutral line coming into the circuit panel, and that is it. (compared to the two hot 110v and one neutral feeding circuit breaker panel in US home.)

Also, back in the US they take all of the ground leads from each wall receptacle, and connect them to a busbar inside the breaker box, and then the bus bar is connected by another wire to a grounding rod that is hammered into the Earth. Of course they don't worry about grounding anything over here in the PI, because running a third wire to every receptacle in the house would be expensive, so they only run two wires, one for hot, and one for neutral, and that's it. 

I decided to install my own grounding rod, and install three prong receptacles in about half of my house, after talking to one of my wife's relatives who works in the IT field. Basically I was getting electrical shocks from my desktop PC and a few other issues, and he advised that I needed to install a ground so that radio interference from my computer's power supply would not interfere with the CPU, and so that my body would not serve as a ground (thus receiving an electrical shock) every I touched the case of my PC. (I think that I posted something on this topic here in this forum a few years back. I was also getting shocks from my refrigerator, but that turned out to be a bad cord.)

Also, I decided to install grounded three prong receptacles in other areas of the house (for TV, Stereo, and so on) because after I took apart a Panther brand surge protector to see how it works, It seemed to me that the the surge protector wouldn't really be able to provide protection against a lightning strike unless the surge protector was plugged into a receptacle that was connected to an Earth ground. 

Basically, that's the reason why I'm looking for this type of fitting with three prongs on it, instead of just two. Sorry for being so long winded.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey maxx
> 
> where you going to plug them in at? I am trying to figure out what you are doing. I don't understand why you don't buy surge protectors for the electronics.
> 
> ...


I'll try to take a picture of it tomorrow. It's getting late, and if I start making too much noise moving things around, my wife is going to get upset. I'll take a picture tomorrow afternoon so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Maxx

I think I know what you have done now. I was a building contractor here in the usa for 40 years. Yes you are correct how our wiring is done here. I know what you have done by putting a ground rod in to the ground. I thought the newer buildings there had the new 220 plug with the direct ground to it. If so you could have used their 3 prong wall plugs and used there male 3 prong. I might be wrong.

It would be interesting to see your wall plug.

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Can you possibly use a couple of the adapters that are 2 prong + a small grounding tab on the male side and universal(2 round prongs, flat bladed 2 prong, & 2 flat blade + round grounding prong) on the female side? They are readily available at most of the mom & pop stores. I use one of these adapters on my drill which has the 2 round prong male end on the cord when I use it with an extension cord and just ignore the grounding part. Just food for thought.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx I'm not very educated or skilled in electronics but when we installed our TV antenna the in-law electrician had the steel tube support mounted deep into the ground into concrete. 

Do you have a D.I.Y. hardware store in your region? I couldn't find anything online but what about some sort of Japanese surplus store they have tools. attachments and misc equipment and also some junk shops.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Would this work? It is the standard universal plug I see here. I have seen them at all the hardware stores.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Maxx
> 
> I think I know what you have done now. I was a building contractor here in the usa for 40 years. Yes you are correct how our wiring is done here. I know what you have done by putting a ground rod in to the ground. I thought the newer buildings there had the new 220 plug with the direct ground to it. If so you could have used their 3 prong wall plugs and used there male 3 prong. I might be wrong.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture showing the type of three prong receptacle I'm using in the front room and in one of my bedrooms. This particular receptacle is made by Panasonic, and its quality seems to be better than some of the cheaper brands. 








Below is a picture of the typical two prong receptacles I have throughout the rest of my house. You can't really use a two-three prong adapter, because this type of receptacle doesn't have a center screw to go through the metal tab of the adapter.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Can you possibly use a couple of the adapters that are 2 prong + a small grounding tab on the male side and universal(2 round prongs, flat bladed 2 prong, & 2 flat blade + round grounding prong) on the female side? They are readily available at most of the mom & pop stores. I use one of these adapters on my drill which has the 2 round prong male end on the cord when I use it with an extension cord and just ignore the grounding part. Just food for thought.
> 
> Fred


Here is a picture of where one of my three prong receptacle is located behind a huge wooden cabinet. This cabinet has our television sitting on top of it, along with all the porcelain figurines that my wife could get her hands upon. The problem is that I want to be able to easily unplug the cord from this receptacle when and if a lightning storm gets started. If you click on the below picture it should expand for better viewing. 








The problem with the below type of adapter is that the receptacles don't have a center screw for the tab on the adapter, and also most of the single gang boxes used over here are made out of plastic, so even if you plug this type of an adapter into most receptacles, it still won't give you a ground. In my case I already have a grounded three prong receptacle installed buy I'm just trying to create a short extension cord so I can easily unplug the AVR from the receptacle located behind the cabinet. 








Just for the heck of it, below is a picture of one of my boxes before I installed my new three prong Panasonic receptacles. Previously I had stranded wire all throughout my house, but I've been in the process of replacing it with solid color coded 12 gauge wire.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Would this work? It is the standard universal plug I see here. I have seen them at all the hardware stores.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81002


I actually have my receptacles installed already, and what I'm actually looking for is a female three prong plug similar to the one shown below, so that I can make my own short extension cord.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Maxx I'm not very educated or skilled in electronics but when we installed our TV antenna the in-law electrician had the steel tube support mounted deep into the ground into concrete.
> 
> Do you have a D.I.Y. hardware store in your region? I couldn't find anything online but what about some sort of Japanese surplus store they have tools. attachments and misc equipment and also some junk shops.


I'm actually looking for an item similar to the one pictured below, but for some reason they don't seem to stock it at any of the hardware stores, and I even called Eagle Elect on the phone and went through their catalog with a rep on the phone, no dice. Anyway below is what I'm looking for.








I can find the below male version at just about any hardware store, but for some reason no one stocks the opposite of the below picture. I think that I got this one at Wilcon Depot. 








Anyway, I'm just looking for the female end so that I can make my own extension cord so that I can quickly unplug TV without knocking over all of my wife's figurines. Looks like I may have to ask my son in California send me some at xmas time.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Why can't you buy a readily available multi point extension lead. Just be careful that the ground pin is connected as some aren't. Plug the extension lead in behind your cabinet then you will have 4 plus points to plug your appliances into.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Why can't you buy a readily available multi point extension lead. Just be careful that the ground pin is connected as some aren't. Plug the extension lead in behind your cabinet then you will have 4 plus points to plug your appliances into.


Mainly because I don't want someone to come along and plug something else into it. I want to keep this cord dedicated to the automatic voltage regulator feeding my TV, cable box, and DVD player. If I'm not around my wife or the helper might plug a big pedestal fan or the vacuum cleaner into it, instead of just plugging it in someplace else eight feet away. - Anyway I think I may have come up with a solution, but still working on it.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, maybe I'm beating a dead horse here, but below is a picture of the extension cord which I coddled together with parts from two or three different hardware stores. I went with 14/3 royal cord because I have a couple of different items plugged into the automatic voltage regulator which will in turn be plugged into the below extension cord. I know that it looks kinda clunky and ugly, like something from a Soviet tractor factory, but it will get the job done. Now I just have to wait for my wife to leave for a while so I can move her cabinet and install this thing. Actually I'm thinking to mount the metal box on the back of the wooden cabinet where it won't be so noticeable, but I can still unplug AVR in a hurry if I need to.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, maybe I'm beating a dead horse here, but below is a picture of the extension cord which I coddled together with parts from two or three different hardware stores. I went with 14/3 royal cord because I have a couple of different items plugged into the automatic voltage regulator which will in turn be plugged into the below extension cord. I know that it looks kinda clunky and ugly, like something from a Soviet tractor factory, but it will get the job done. Now I just have to wait for my wife to leave for a while so I can move her cabinet and install this thing. Actually I'm thinking to mount the metal box on the back of the wooden cabinet where it won't be so noticeable, but I can still unplug AVR in a hurry if I need to.
> View attachment 81226


From the photo it looks to me like what you are looking for is basically an air conditioner plug set. I would suggest looking at your closest junk shop and or air conditioner repair shop. I'd bet my bottom dollar you'll find what you're looking for. Just have to splice either male or female plug into your line.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Why not just buy an UPS, like Art has suggested?

I currently have an APC with those all soft electricals connected to it. It even gives me some 20 min of power after a brownout?
Mind you, it clicks 100 times a day indicative of the power fluctuations ?


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

pronse said:


> Why not just buy an UPS, like Art has suggested?
> 
> I currently have an APC with those all soft electricals connected to it. It even gives me some 20 min of power after a brownout?
> Mind you, it clicks 100 times a day indicative of the power fluctuations ?


I guess it's mainly the cost. I used to have a UPS back there for a while, but something happened to the battery, and it would not kick when the electricity failed, so I took it out and gave it away. I still have a UPS for my desktop PC, but not for television at the moment.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Ever wondered why most Filipinos disconnect their appliances when they leave home?
It's because this power fluctuation that comes from the power company. It ruins their appliances! In the long run, it could be a savings.

As for you, usually these batteries last 3 years and are replaceable. Lookup the brand of your UPS on the net and see?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, guys I think I am going to do my homework before coming there this time to live. I will bring all the plugs that I need from the USA. Also, i would buy the surge protector here. The only problem is making sure to buy the right one since our 220 v plugs are different here. They do have the surge protector that has the 2 round prongs on it. 

art


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Lazada.com caters to SEA products albeit they tend to care more about stealing money than making it. I bought my UPS from them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pronse said:


> Lazada.com caters to SEA products albeit they tend to care more about stealing money than making it. I bought my UPS from them.


I remember a company in the US when I was a kid called "Fingerhut." They delivered but most everything they sold was junk right out of the box.

I have found exactly the opposite with Lazada. We've used them to order everything from air conditioners, a toaster, juicer, and even jars of first quality honey from Baguio City area.

They have always delivered on time and good quality products. Never have had a problem with losing money to them. I was gonna order a smart-phone from them but didn't simply because I wanted to see the different phones in person before buying.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Lazada is just a store front to ANY product and in SEA land. By any I mean any!
Yes. They deliver but do they really (can they), verify the vendor?

I had a 1000 p destroy 40,000 p laptop and both were from them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pronse said:


> Lazada is just a store front to ANY product and in SEA land. By any I mean any!
> Yes. They deliver but do they really (can they), verify the vendor?
> 
> I had a 1000 p destroy 40,000 p laptop and both were from them.


Ouch! As I remember when you order something from outside the Philippines it gives or shows the vendor name. Don't know if it can be verified. I suppose that something can happen with any company and shipping. So far like I say, there have not be any issues. Laptops and the like are expensive and a great loss if ya can't get the charge reversed. The most expensive items we have ordered was was two window aircons at two different times.

Jet


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Well, guys I think I am going to do my homework before coming there this time to live. I will bring all the plugs that I need from the USA. Also, i would buy the surge protector here. The only problem is making sure to buy the right one since our 220 v plugs are different here. They do have the surge protector that has the 2 round prongs on it.
> 
> art


I made the mistake of plugging a US 110v power strip in over here, thinking that it wouldn't matter, and the little LED light near the on/off switch started to smoke. I thought it would be like a dumb extension cord, but boy was I wrong. Lessoned learned.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

ACE Hardware or any store who sells Omni Electric Products. The shape is different but it serves the same purpose. They sell 30ohm as well. Female adapters were available as well so you can make your heavy duty extension cord. Easily accepts heavy duty 3 wire in pic I use for them for the grounded water heaters.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Ouch! As I remember when you order something from outside the Philippines it gives or shows the vendor name. Don't know if it can be verified. I suppose that something can happen with any company and shipping. So far like I say, there have not be any issues. Laptops and the like are expensive and a great loss if ya can't get the charge reversed. The most expensive items we have ordered was was two window aircons at two different times.
> 
> Jet


Jet,

One thing I have noticed about Lazada if it's from outside of the Philippines it normally comes from China. When I check to see if it is international I check the Aliexpress website and order it from them. It's easier to get your money back when you go directly to the supplier. Made the mistake of ordering from Lazada on a international product and it took 60 days to have delivered and vendor kept giving be the runaround. Normally takes 30 days from Aliexpress and they ship it through the mail system and I end up picking it up at the post office.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> Jet,
> 
> One thing I have noticed about Lazada if it's from outside of the Philippines it normally comes from China. When I check to see if it is international I check the Aliexpress website and order it from them. It's easier to get your money back when you go directly to the supplier. Made the mistake of ordering from Lazada on a international product and it took 60 days to have delivered and vendor kept giving be the runaround. Normally takes 30 days from Aliexpress and they ship it through the mail system and I end up picking it up at the post office.


Just curious, but how much do you usual end up paying in fees at the post office when you pick your shipments up? Also, have you had any items mysteriously disappear while in transit? I had a really bad experience with picking up some balik bayan boxes from a relative back home, so I'm just wondering.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Well since we are talking about Lazada a little. The thing I do like about them is they have "Cash on Delivery" so I don't pay until it is delivered to my door. A lot of stuff is slightly more expensive than you could buy it locally, but the things I would buy from them you can't get locally. I did return one item and it cost me nothing and the credit was in my account in 2 days.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> Just curious, but how much do you usual end up paying in fees at the post office when you pick your shipments up? Also, have you had any items mysteriously disappear while in transit? I had a really bad experience with picking up some balik bayan boxes from a relative back home, so I'm just wondering.


We pay P112 per package when we pick it up at the post office. I have not had any packages disappear and I have ordered over 40 times from Aliexpress. And if something should get lost Aliexpress will refund your money after 60 days. So far I'm never had to request a refund. But keep in mind that I'm using the Dumaguete Post Office so I can't say how it will be in other parts. All packages go thru the Main Post Office in Manila. Balikbayan boxes don't go thru the Postal Service.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> I'm looking for a three prong female electrical plug similar to the one shown in the below picture, but I cannot seem to find it anywhere here in PI. I tried contacting Eagle Electric directly (they actually helped me out with some weather proof boxes and covers) but their sales rep told me that they don't carry the three prong version, and they only have the two prong ungrounded version. I can find the male version all over the place, but no one seems to have the female plug.
> 
> I want to get about three or four of these things, because I want to have easy way to disconnect my television and a few other appliances during the start of a lightning storm ( I once lost a cable box because I didn't unplug it during a lightning storm). As it is right now, I've got my television plugged into a receptacle which is deep behind a heavy piece of furniture. (same for my cable box, router, and DVD player). My plan is to make a couple of short extension cords about one or two meters in length, and then plug that into the wall, and plug power strip into that for easy disconnection.
> 
> ...


Since you can't find a proper female connection, consider using an external box for your female connection to make a heavy duty extension cord but use a GFCI instead of a standard outlet. I installed grounded GFCI outlets for all my outlets where electric devices are connected. GFCI's are readily available in the PI.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> We pay P112 per package when we pick it up at the post office. I have not had any packages disappear and I have ordered over 40 times from Aliexpress. And if something should get lost Aliexpress will refund your money after 60 days. So far I'm never had to request a refund. But keep in mind that I'm using the Dumaguete Post Office so I can't say how it will be in other parts. All packages go thru the Main Post Office in Manila. Balikbayan boxes don't go thru the Postal Service.


I haven't had very good in luck ordering things off of the Internet over here, so I'm very hesitant to get burned again. One time I checked my tracking number (computer parts) and found that the website stated that it had been received here at my local post office. However, when I went to the post office the clerk behind the count told me that my package had not arrived. I went back a few more times, but each time they kept telling me it was not there, so I gave up. In my case the shipper was not required to give me a refund, because they had proof that shipped the product, and that it arrived in my area. 

Also on earlier occasion I had someone ship a couple of balikbayan box full of old car parts through post office, but after two or three times of doing this, the clerk suddenly started telling me that I would have to pay a couple thousand in fees, so I just walked away from it. 

Hope you don't mind me asking, but are you associated with aliexpress or do you work for them?


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Since you can't find a proper female connection, consider using an external box for your female connection to make a heavy duty extension cord but use a GFCI instead of a standard outlet. I installed grounded GFCI outlets for all my outlets where electric devices are connected. GFCI's are readily available in the PI.


That's very similar to what I've actually come up with, but in my case I didn't use a GFCI receptacle. Do they even sell ground fault circuit interrupt receptacles over here in the Philippines? Not sure I've actually seen them at all over here?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I haven't had very good in luck ordering things off of the Internet over here, so I'm very hesitant to get burned again. One time I checked my tracking number (computer parts) and found that the website stated that it had been received here at my local post office. However, when I went to the post office the clerk behind the count told me that my package had not arrived. I went back a few more times, but each time they kept telling me it was not there, so I gave up. In my case the shipper was not required to give me a refund, because they had proof that shipped the product, and that it arrived in my area.
> 
> Also on earlier occasion I had someone ship a couple of balikbayan box full of old car parts through post office, but after two or three times of doing this, the clerk suddenly started telling me that I would have to pay a couple thousand in fees, so I just walked away from it.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking, but are you associated with aliexpress or do you work for them?


No I don't work for or am associated with Aliexpress. I found them the only company I could go to when I get the usual "sorry out of stock" reply from stores here.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

How long does it take to import something from China into the Philippines?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Crock pot from China*



Maxx62 said:


> How long does it take to import something from China into the Philippines?


I ordered a Hamilton Beach crockpot from Sears overseas and VAT tax was included in the price, real important but I did get a run around for nearly two weeks with the emails before it shipped and I did finally receive a tracking number and it only took 4 days once it shipped to get to my door, it was door to door service but was it expensive, this crockpot cost me 8,000 pesos. 

Some of the more expensive items and also expensive crockpots won't ship here, they are banned, same with the high-end espresso machines I couldn't order these, not allowed, they only allowed me to ship cheap junk.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I do not see any Generator specific posts in the forum so decided to post this here. What are you guys using for a generator transfer switch? 

In the US I would just go to Home Depot and buy one. Here there is no store I can find that sells one.

The closest I can find is one of these ATS (automatic transfer switches) on aliexpress. I would rather have a manual switch for reliability. These have a manual mode but not sure if there is still circuitry involved that could go bad in a lightning storm.

Also would rather not have plugs to plug and unplug to make the transfer.

Tim


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Zep said:


> I do not see any Generator specific posts in the forum so decided to post this here. What are you guys using for a generator transfer switch?
> 
> In the US I would just go to Home Depot and buy one. Here there is no store I can find that sells one.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is helpful or not, but here goes. My in-laws have their generator hard wired into a thirty amp breaker installed into their main service panel. Normally this breaker is kept switched off when normal electrical supply is working. When the power goes out, they turn off their main 100 amp breaker, which cuts off their mains coming into the house, and then they close the thirty amp breaker so that their generator can start feeding their house. It gets the job done, but it isn't an automatic system. 

Also, not sure if the below is what you're looking for or not, but I came across the below automatic transfer switch while surfing. It looks like this particular model is for commercial applications, but maybe if you contact the below company in Manila, perhaps they something more suitable for your needs. Also, it looks like these guys are a wholesaler, and maybe hesitant to talk with a private consumer, if you don't sound like you're knowledgeable about what you're looking for. However, I got one of the major electrical wholesalers to help me out by politely talking to the head of their sales dept. and telling her that I was a from the states, and that I was working on a project for a local company. She probably knew I was lying, but she helped me out anyway. 

Automatic Transfer Switch – Powercity


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Maxx. The breaker idea is a option although my breaker panel does not have a main and I wonder if they (Main breakers) are even sold here. Every time I have to work on the wiring I have my nephew come over and he uses pliers to unwrap the main wiring from the city (hot) wiring. lol. 

There is a non commercial ATS available at a few online retailers but the automatic part only works if there is power on the second input (generator input) and this will not be the case since the generator will be off until I manually start it in a brown out. They are also made in china and the online reviews say it comes pretty mangled up in the packaging. Could be worth a try at about 3000 pesos.

I was hoping for the manual version with a lever that I would throw after stating the generator.

Maybe like most other things here I will have to settle for something unconventional that will probably fail or break after six months. ha.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Zep said:


> Thanks for the reply Maxx. The breaker idea is a option although my breaker panel does not have a main and I wonder if they (Main breakers) are even sold here. Every time I have to work on the wiring I have my nephew come over and he uses pliers to unwrap the main wiring from the city (hot) wiring. lol.
> 
> There is a non commercial ATS available at a few online retailers but the automatic part only works if there is power on the second input (generator input) and this will not be the case since the generator will be off until I manually start it in a brown out. They are also made in china and the online reviews say it comes pretty mangled up in the packaging. Could be worth a try at about 3000 pesos.
> 
> ...


Usually what they do over here is use a one hundred amp breaker, in the first upper position on the left hand row of breakers, and this breaker energizes the panel along with all of the other breakers inside the panel . At least, that is the way that I've seen all of the houses wired here in my area. (usually back in the US they have one large breaker above both rows of breakers inside the panel, and this is the main breaker, but they do things differently over here, so over here it is usually the top first breaker on the left.) Try turning off the upper breaker in the left hand column of breakers, and it should kill all the power inside your house. 

I've also seen people connect generators to their house via a pair of heavy duty knife switches. The only problem with this is that the metal utility boxes they come in usually rust away pretty quickly, and then everything is exposed and dangerous. 

Just my opinion, but I'd be very cautious about any electrical products from China which you are going to connect to the power inside your house. Just consider for a moment what could happen if this thing were to short out when you're asleep or are out shopping? Maybe its a great product, but I'd be cautious, as there is basically no consumer protection and very little quality control. Sometimes keeping it simple is the best way to go over here. 

You may want to start an entirely new thread on this topic, because there are a lot of people who are much much more knowledgeable about this stuff than I am, and maybe they will have better/different advice.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> Usually what they do over here is use a one hundred amp breaker, in the first upper position on the left hand row of breakers, and this breaker energizes the panel along with all of the other breakers inside the panel . At least, that is the way that I've seen all of the houses wired here in my area. (usually back in the US they have one large breaker above both rows of breakers inside the panel, and this is the main breaker, but they do things differently over here, so over here it is usually the top first breaker on the left.) Try turning off the upper breaker in the left hand column of breakers, and it should kill all the power inside your house.
> 
> I've also seen people connect generators to their house via a pair of heavy duty knife switches. The only problem with this is that the metal utility boxes they come in usually rust away pretty quickly, and then everything is exposed and dangerous.
> 
> ...


The upper left position seems to be the standard here in the Phils. Sometimes there may even be a sticker right above the breaker stating "MAIN". The knife switch was what I was going to suggest, but I didn't even know if they would be available here so I didn't mention. I'll back you on the Chinese products as they don't really seem to have much in the way of quality control. Unless one would go to the expense of a fully automatic transfer switch(very expensive), I would recommend using two individual breakers or heavy duty switches to accomplish what needs to be done.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> That's very similar to what I've actually come up with, but in my case I didn't use a GFCI receptacle. Do they even sell ground fault circuit interrupt receptacles over here in the Philippines? Not sure I've actually seen them at all over here?


GFCI's are available at ACE, WILCON, True Value, Home Depots, DIY, etc.

I took this pic at ACE.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

When I had my house built, I made the following arrangements for connecting a Standby Generator.
I installed a 100A Manual changeover switch on the wall above the main breaker panel. The utility power is connected to one input of the switch and in the normal position it is then connected to the main breaker in the panel. The generator is connected to the second input of the switch via a 40A MCB and a wall mounted 32A Male connector. The 40A MCB and 32A connector are in weather proof housings and are installed on the wall of the carport where the generator sits. 
In event of a power cut, I switch off in the main panel the breakers for all non essential equipment, to keep the load to within the capability of the generator 5kVA. Then I manually operate the changeover switch to the generator input, fire up the generator and after it is running smoothly put it on line with the 40A MCB. 
The problem with using an ATS, is that in the event of a power cut it will automatically switch across to the generator, which will not have the capacity to run all of the equipment in the house and will trip off. Hence the need to switch off non essential equipment in the house first. 
I brought all of the electrical switchgear with me, all European brands, including the RCD's in the main panel.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our house plus the brothers and siser in laws have all been wired with UK wire and switches/sockets etc. Everyone uses UK 3-pin plugs, makes it harder for the neighbours to borrow anything.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> GFCI's are available at ACE, WILCON, True Value, Home Depots, DIY, etc.
> 
> I took this pic at ACE.


Hey Joe (sorry couldn't resist) I don't have any first hand experience of those devices, but I believe that they are Korean. Probably OK but I would suggest using Euro devices if you can find them. 
It is interesting that they are GFCI devices and I wonder how many on here are familiar with these type of devices. 
The circuit breakers in you mains distribution panel are there to protect the wiring and the equipment that is connected, by tripping off in case of a current overload, e.g. 16A, 20A etc. What they do not do is to provide any protection against electrical shock. Ventricular Fibrillation can occur at currents as low as 30mA, i.e. 30 thousands of 1A. If you touch the live (hot) wire on any circuit you will probably die, especially if you are also connected to ground, e.g. standing in a puddle of water. During typhoons, flooding etc, more people die of electrocution than anything else. 
So if the circuit breakers in your distribution panel will not protect you, what to do? The answer my friends is to use Residual Current Devices RCD's. These devices measure the current in the live (hot) line and the Neutral circuits. Normally these currents will be equal as all load current must be returned to the source by the neutral connection. If you accidentally touch a live (hot) connection, a current will start to flow through your body to earth (ground). This very bad, as if that current exceeds about 30mA you stand a very real chance of electrocution. This is where the RCD comes into play. It will detect that not all of the current in the live (hot) wire is being returned through the neutral ( as some of it is now flowing through you) and will immediately switch off the circuit.
These devices are part of the 17th Edition UK Electrical Regulations for several years now. I heartily suggest that if you are able to, install one or more of these devices in your electrical distribution system. If you do, you can be more confident that you and your family are protected. It also means that there is no need to buy Korean extension sockets with GFCI built in, as the whole house and all wall sockets will be protected.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

hogrider said:


> When I had my house built, I made the following arrangements for connecting a Standby Generator.
> I installed a 100A Manual changeover switch on the wall above the main breaker panel. The utility power is connected to one input of the switch and in the normal position it is then connected to the main breaker in the panel. The generator is connected to the second input of the switch via a 40A MCB and a wall mounted 32A Male connector. The 40A MCB and 32A connector are in weather proof housings and are installed on the wall of the carport where the generator sits.
> In event of a power cut, I switch off in the main panel the breakers for all non essential equipment, to keep the load to within the capability of the generator 5kVA. Then I manually operate the changeover switch to the generator input, fire up the generator and after it is running smoothly put it on line with the 40A MCB.
> The problem with using an ATS, is that in the event of a power cut it will automatically switch across to the generator, which will not have the capacity to run all of the equipment in the house and will trip off. Hence the need to switch off non essential equipment in the house first.
> I brought all of the electrical switchgear with me, all European brands, including the RCD's in the main panel.


Thanks, This is what I was thinking of going with but cannot locate the manual transfer switch. I guess I might have to wait until my trip to the US next year. The ATS does say that it only switches to input 2 if there is power on input 2 but still it is a lot of unnecessary circuitry that I will never use. I would just use the "manual" part. 

Maxx62 - you are right there is a 100A breaker in the upper left corner of my panel, never expected to see it there. Unfortunately the panel is in the house on a inside wall. then there is under ground wiring between the house and garage were the main wiring comes in. I would not be able to do the extra 30A breaker setup as you mentioned.

I will let everyone know what I end up doing. Thanks all. Tim


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Check online both Graingers and McMaster-Carr. They both sell most any product ever needed. Don't know about shipping to the Phils though.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My concern with RCDs in the Philippines is that there is so much leakage in the poor wiring that you wouild never get it to stay in or forever false tripping, like everytime there is a bolt of lightening.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> My concern with RCDs in the Philippines is that there is so much leakage in the poor wiring that you wouild never get it to stay in or forever false tripping, like everytime there is a bolt of lightening.


I hear what you say Gary, but if you have leaky wiring isn't it better for the supply to trip off rather than keep supplying power which can be a hazardous situation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> I hear what you say Gary, but if you have leaky wiring isn't it better for the supply to trip off rather than keep supplying power which can be a hazardous situation.


Yes, but you don't want it to trip every time you touch the refrigerator. Apart from rewiring I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Yes, but you don't want it to trip every time you touch the refrigerator. Apart from rewiring I don't know what the answer is.


Rubber boots......


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Even wearing rubber soles, occasionally we get a slight buzz when touching a metal pan or pot on the stove!!!!

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

fmartin_gila said:


> Even wearing rubber soles, occasionally we get a slight buzz when touching a metal pan or pot on the stove!!!!
> 
> Fred


In the US this could happen if the Hot and Neutral wires are reversed on some appliances. Not sure how they design appliances for the 220v Asian markets since the plugs can go in to the receptacle in either direction.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> In the US this could happen if the Hot and Neutral wires are reversed on some appliances. Not sure how they design appliances for the 220v Asian markets since the plugs can go in to the receptacle in either direction.


The appliances are no different to the rest of the world, any outside surface is isolated from the incoming supply. This in general is not a problem unless you get a fault condition that results in an outside surface becoming live. In the west we ground the case so that if such a fault occurs a fuse will trip or blow. What most of us are seeing in the Philippines is the result of the floating case capacitivily coupling to the live, when we touch the case we discharge the charge to ground, hence the tingling. This is why you should connect that ground wire that is usually found connected the the back of the case. I do wonder if there should be any electricity in the Philippines because it's much too dangerous for the average filipino to be near, a bit like cars aslo.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The appliances are no different to the rest of the world, any outside surface is isolated from the incoming supply. This in general is not a problem unless you get a fault condition that results in an outside surface becoming live. In the west we ground the case so that if such a fault occurs a fuse will trip or blow. What most of us are seeing in the Philippines is the result of the floating case capacitivily coupling to the live, when we touch the case we discharge the charge to ground, hence the tingling. This is why you should connect that ground wire that is usually found connected the the back of the case. I do wonder if there should be any electricity in the Philippines because it's much too dangerous for the average filipino to be near, a bit like cars aslo.


As you may remember, a couple of years ago I was complaining about electrical shocks from my refrigerator and microwave. I never really got it completely figured out, but I did discover that hot and neutral on the receptacle supplying the refrigerator were reversed, and that ground wire on refrigerator power cord wasn't really attached to anything inside the body of frig. My theory is that the badly wired receptacle was causing the shell of refrigerator to become energized, and if you touched the frig in your bare-feet, Yeoh! Anyway when I first moved over here I spent a lot of time chasing my own tail because I really didn't understand what I was seeing. Ah well, lessoned learned.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> As you may remember, a couple of years ago I was complaining about electrical shocks from my refrigerator and microwave. I never really got it completely figured out, but I did discover that hot and neutral on the receptacle supplying the refrigerator were reversed, and that ground wire on refrigerator power cord wasn't really attached to anything inside the body of frig. My theory is that the badly wired receptacle was causing the shell of refrigerator to become energized, and if you touched the frig in your bare-feet, Yeoh! Anyway when I first moved over here I spent a lot of time chasing my own tail because I really didn't understand what I was seeing. Ah well, lessoned learned.


There should not be any direct connection between live or neutral and the chassis so the polarity of the live and neutral should make no difference, light bulbs light and motors run whichever was they are connected. One problem I have come across recently is with switchmode power supplys, the output will drift to half the supply voltage I assume due to the suppression capacitors. So if you touch the + pin of your Laptop brick you will see 110V, no current though.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> The appliances are no different to the rest of the world, any outside surface is isolated from the incoming supply. This in general is not a problem unless you get a fault condition that results in an outside surface becoming live. In the west we ground the case so that if such a fault occurs a fuse will trip or blow. What most of us are seeing in the Philippines is the result of the floating case capacitivily coupling to the live, when we touch the case we discharge the charge to ground, hence the tingling. This is why you should connect that ground wire that is usually found connected the the back of the case. I do wonder if there should be any electricity in the Philippines because it's much too dangerous for the average filipino to be near, a bit like cars also.


Fully agree with that last sentence.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hey Joe (sorry couldn't resist) I don't have any first hand experience of those devices, but I believe that they are Korean. Probably OK but I would suggest using Euro devices if you can find them.
> It is interesting that they are GFCI devices and I wonder how many on here are familiar with these type of devices.
> The circuit breakers in you mains distribution panel are there to protect the wiring and the equipment that is connected, by tripping off in case of a current overload, e.g. 16A, 20A etc. What they do not do is to provide any protection against electrical shock. Ventricular Fibrillation can occur at currents as low as 30mA, i.e. 30 thousands of 1A. If you touch the live (hot) wire on any circuit you will probably die, especially if you are also connected to ground, e.g. standing in a puddle of water. During typhoons, flooding etc, more people die of electrocution than anything else.
> So if the circuit breakers in your distribution panel will not protect you, what to do? The answer my friends is to use Residual Current Devices RCD's. These devices measure the current in the live (hot) line and the Neutral circuits. Normally these currents will be equal as all load current must be returned to the source by the neutral connection. If you accidentally touch a live (hot) connection, a current will start to flow through your body to earth (ground). This very bad, as if that current exceeds about 30mA you stand a very real chance of electrocution. This is where the RCD comes into play. It will detect that not all of the current in the live (hot) wire is being returned through the neutral ( as some of it is now flowing through you) and will immediately switch off the circuit.
> These devices are part of the 17th Edition UK Electrical Regulations for several years now. I heartily suggest that if you are able to, install one or more of these devices in your electrical distribution system. If you do, you can be more confident that you and your family are protected. It also means that there is no need to buy Korean extension sockets with GFCI built in, as the whole house and all wall sockets will be protected.


I'm familiar with Residual Current Devices RCD's. Google GFCI's versus RCD's

I'll take GFCI's over RCD's to protect loved ones.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> I'm familiar with Residual Current Devices RCD's. Google GFCI's versus RCD's
> 
> I'll take GFCI's over RCD's to protect loved ones.


Nothing wrong with GFCI's, especially if you're USA based and familiar with them rather RCD's the UK and European counterpart. My only reservation would be against Korean brands of dubious quality.


----------

